# Zeitumstellung



## Shrom (24. Juni 2008)

fiel mir gerade auf...
angemeldet wird eine andere zeit angezeigt, als im abgemeldeten zustand!

Woher kommt das?

angemeldet: 
Foto 

abgemeldet:
Foto 

beide bilder wurden kurz nacheinander gemacht!!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeitumstellung*

Du musst in deinem Profil unter Einstellungen die Zeitzone anpassen, dass ist alles


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeitumstellung*

Hi,

er hat ja die richtige Uhrzeit für sich selbst eingestellt - denke ich....
Das Forum geht während der Sommerzeit im Gast-Modus einfach 1h nach.
Das ist die zentral eingestellt Zeit, die wir für uns mit Hilfe Sommerzeit entsprechend einstellen können. Jeder für seinen Account.
Wer in Australien ist, kann sich hier auch SEINE Ortszeit einstellen, wenn er das möchte. 
Gäste haben halt keine individuellen Einstellungen/Profile.
Also läuft da die ganz normale MEZ (ohne +1).


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zeitumstellung*

Ja Annett, das wollte ich damit sagen


----------

